# Speed bumps



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me ask a seemingly simple question. How do many of you plow speedbumps? Naturally you need to square off and bump the plow up. Do any of you clean up with a shovel or what?

I have a few long runs that I will be windrowing untill I come to the bump.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we use skid steers and such, so we normally back drag speed bumps.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

MatthewG;1297342 said:


> Do any of you clean up with a shovel or what?


Not normally. The occasional shoveler should cleanup a real sloppy one if it happens to be near a sidewalk or walking lane....other than that it's a non-issue that doesn't really need addressing. They don't remain that sloppy for any length of time when you're careful around them.

More importantly there are no guarantee's that the speed bump will suffer no loss or injury during the course of normal snow removal activities. They are actually a hazard which can cause injury to the equipment and/or the operator.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

if the are the rubber kind we have removed them and re-installed them in spring.... save alot of hassle


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We don't worry about shoveling around them, just slow down with the salter.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Longae29;1297475 said:


> We don't worry about shoveling around them, just slow down with the salter.


same here


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I was watching the boss snowplow video they smacked one pretty hard and didnt break anything so Thats what i do! Who needs them anyway! 

NO NO NO! i am only kidding! 
We slow down and Lift he plow a little bit, Also It seems pretty obvious but always go over a speed bump while the plow is straight. One of my old workers once hit one by accident (didnt see it) Going pretty fast while windrowing. Ended up throwing it 20 ft into a park with our new VXT


----------

